# http redirect... what to use? [SOLVED]

## ecosta

Hi all,

I'm thinking of moving my webserver which is running on my firewall/router onto another box on the LAN.  For that I suspect I'll have to redirect incoming URLs to the new box.

I have looked at squid, squirm, mod_proxy, mod_rewrite, ... but I can't decide which will do a better job.

I have several VirtualHosts and domains:

abc.mydomain.com

def.mydomain.com

abc.myotherdomain.com

www.myotherdomain.com

I will need to redirect cookies and there are php websites too.

What would you use and why?

Many thanks for your input.

 -Ed

----------

## elgato319

Just setup port forwarding on you firewall to the other server inside your lan.

Port 80 and 443 (tcp) should be enough.

----------

## ecosta

Not that easy I'm afraid.  One of my web services is my mail and that's going to take time to migrate so I need to move websites one at a time which messes with a simple forwarding through iptables.

Thanks for input though.

 -Ed

----------

## ecosta

**bump**   :Embarassed: 

Anyone?

----------

## ecosta

Looks like I'll have to try them all  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

in that case add nginx to your list  :Wink: 

----------

## ecosta

Thanks for the extra work Think4UrS11  :Wink: 

Seriously though, is there one you would recomend for the 'slow' migration of VHs from one box to another?

Thanks,

 -Ed

----------

## think4urs11

depends on what you're most comfortable with

the technical differences shouldn't be really relevant - all of them should be able to do the task

----------

## ecosta

then mod_proxy will be my first  :Wink: 

Thanks for the advice!

----------

